# Constellations



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I just wanted to share these beauties with you - all are Dennison cased Omega Constellations:-

The first one is from 1959 - it's a cal 561 in an 18kt clipback case










The second is also from 1959 and also a cal 561 in an 18kt clipback case but the lugs are quite unusual - if anyone has one of these then I'd love to know - it also has a London hallmark which is very strange for a Dennison as they were always hallmarked in Birmingham.










and the last is from 1965 - also a cal 561 in an 18kt case but this time it is the later design of screwback with a semi-hidden crown










I find these 1950s/60s Constellations just sublime and the quality is fabulous - I'd love to hear from anyone else who collects them

Cheers and Happy Easter to you all


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:heart:


----------



## davehutch (Feb 21, 2013)

they are really nice :thumbup:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

The word "sublime" can be overused, but not for those! They are wonderful. I love my old Omegas but I don't have anything like those. Thanks for sharing. :buba:


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

Have this one,not 18k but still nice.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

What stunning condition ! It can't be easy finding pieces like that....


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

No, it's not easy finding pieces in such a condition - for me the dial has to be original and not refinished. Most other things are repairable - the case can be lightly polished and the movement can be fixed as there are plenty of donors out there. Having said that, all these shown are completely original.

The second one has lovely pointed lugs and I've only seen one other - and strangely it has a London hallmark. If anyone can shed some light on why in 1959 Dennison's got a batch hallmarked in London instead of Birmingham then I'd love to hear.

Cheers


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Lovely....)


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

aroma said:


> If anyone can shed some light on why in 1959 Dennison's got a batch hallmarked in London instead of Birmingham then I'd love to hear.


A backlog at the assay office in Birmingham possibly.


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Jeffvader,

Either that or Dennison's got someone else like BWC or Shackman (who always assayed in London) to make the cases but I think that's a bit unlikely as everything else is pure Dennison.

Anyway, here are some of my others

First up a lovely 1954 bumper Omega 2782










It was in the same family for 57 years before coming to me - passed down from grandfather to father to son. I just had it completely stripped down and cleaned and WOW what a lovely watch

Next up is a 1964 steel pie-pan in a dog leg case - 167.005 - completely original and unrestored










and finally a 'C' shape - a very early 1966 18kt Swiss-made case with a cal 561 - model 168.009/017










Obviously these three aren't Dennison's so from my point of view, less collectable - but nice nonetheless

Cheers


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Aroma, they are just a joy to look at. I see you haven't any day/dates there, any thoughts on them and what to look for when buying?


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi JWL940,

If I had my way then none would have a date display as I think it really spoils the look of the dial - but when you are collecting vintage watches, you cannot be too choosy. All the Omega date (55x series) and day/date (751 series) watches are very fine quality pieces. You can't go wrong really.

Cheers


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Not a fan of D/Ds then ;-).

I'll keep looking, keep researching and keep picking other people's minds for nuggets of knowledge. Thanks.


----------



## iMac (Mar 12, 2013)

They look great!


----------

